# Nfpa subscription



## cda (Sep 7, 2010)

Anyone using the online system to access the nfpa standards??

Pros???   Cons???

We have been getting the cd's, but found out nfpa does not to them anymore

So it either online or buy the books


----------



## jar546 (Sep 7, 2010)

I belong and it costs about $150 per year.  We just re-upped for 3 years at $390 so I saved $60 over a 3 year period and don't have to worry about the rate change.

I like being able to talk to them directly about electrical code issues.

I like being able to access the codes without having to buy dozens of NFPA standards.

Jeff


----------



## cda (Sep 7, 2010)

Is it easy to search a standard

Can you copy and paste to say a word document or online forum


----------



## Dr. J (Sep 7, 2010)

> I belong and it costs about $150 per year.


Wow, who do you have to "know" to get that price?

The advertised price is $810 members/$900 non members, and that is a yearly subscription.

We do not subscribe.  It is like renting a code book.  After a year, the screen goes dark.  Even more fun, it is only a single seat license, meaning only one computer can access it.  So not only are your renting a code book, you have to go to a specific book case and read it right there, no bringing it back to your desk.

We used to subscribe, and they would send us a disk of all the current codes.  If you did not renew, you just stopped getting updates.  The disk still worked, it was just not the "latest and greatest".

Latest and greatest is oversold anyway.  All the referenced NFPA standards are necessarily several years behind the adoption of the model code.  The 2006 I codes (still enforced by many in my region) reference 2003-2005 NFPA standards, the 2009 references 2006-2008 standards.  For healthcare work, everything is based on the 2000 NFPA 101 and the even earlier standards referenced by it.  As an example, 2010 NFPA 13 is only valid if an AHJ has specifically amended the model code.  We are still using the last disk that they sent at the end of 2007, since it includes the 2008 NEC.

I recommend buying the electronic versions of the codes you need (13, 13r, 13d, 14, 20, etc), in the versions adopted by the AHJ,  then using the free (for members) "view" of the rest of the codes.  You can not cut and paste or print, but it is handy to check what has changed, or to look up an obscure standard.  If you find yourself accessing a particular standard more than 3 or 4 times, probably time to buy that standard.


----------



## Coug Dad (Sep 7, 2010)

NFPA, like ICC, has a free site where you can view - only all the NFPA codes

http://www.nfpa.org/AboutTheCodes/List_of_Codes_and_Standards.asp?cookie%5Ftest=1

We also have paid subscriptions and use MADCAD, but the free site is quicker to get on because the user limit is never exceeded


----------



## RJJ (Sep 7, 2010)

DrJ: You must make a lot more money the us inspectors. I only pay 150.00.


----------



## peach (Sep 7, 2010)

The problem with buying an electronic version of their codes, it seems, is that you can only download it... you still can't print (unless you do an alt print screen and save it as a word document.. one page at a time)...  trying to transfer it from a pc to a laptop doesn't work.  Look at it quick!


----------



## Coug Dad (Sep 7, 2010)

Our electronic version subscription allows us two pdf downloads per year per code.  The pdf's print easily.  The subscription version also allows search, copy and paste, and print functions.  That is a real advantage over the free site


----------



## Dr. J (Sep 8, 2010)

Jeff and RJJ - Are you talking about the NFPA membership cost or the subscription service cost?

Peach - Are you sure this is true with the purchased codes?  I thought once you buy the code, either the subscription service or the individual codes, you can cut/paste and print.  It is only the free on-line site that is view only (similar to ICC's).

CDA - you can buy individual codes as .pdfs, and these would reside on one computer.  I think these are all downloaded from the NFPA site rather than mailed as a physical disk (progress?).

My only objection to the subscription service is the annual cost for codes that are only updated every 3 years.  IMHO, once you plunk down $810/$900, you should be able to continue to use it until the the 1's and 0's are physically worn out.


----------



## FM William Burns (Sep 8, 2010)

Anyone Using Them?

Cda,

I have been using them for around four years. I have been asked to become a BETA tester since I discovered many issues with the old versions sections and various codes. I couldn't believe I was the only one who noticed the bugs (since fixed).

My first recommendation for new editions was direct pop up links to relative Errata, FI's, Annex and Others. I did get a free 20th Edition of FP Handbook for my efforts.  

You can Cut/Paste and even save the (*Pdf) versions of older documents onto your PDA/Pocket PC (SD Card) for field use like I do. Don't know about the "single seat" Dr. J mentions since our entire departments has access except my account is the primary so if I want on, I knock off anyone else. Maybe that's what Dr. J is referring to.

Our department uses the other standards for equipment, clothing, qualifications, confined space....etc so we need the latest greatest. If you don't there is much truth in what Dr. J says about referenced documents of the jurisdiction (and $$$). Regarding printing, one can print the entire document or specific sections as needed.

A bit different ten CD's but our subscription allows 4 downloads of older versions to wherever we choose and I make sure our office gets 2 of the four.

*Personally, I like having the newest and oldest versions at my fingertips where ever I'm at and whatever I may be doing!*


----------

